# Diesel tuning box - good results



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello All

I thought I would report on a tuning box I have fitted recently on our hymer B644 (2003) with 2.8Jtd power train.

I bought a box called 'Racing Box' http://www.racingbox.eu/en/ online from Italy, delivery was prompt and the box easy to fit taking only about 15 minutes to do a neat instalation.

The box had 10 different power settings, slightly disconcerting is that it is suggested that the engine warning light will come if the setting is too high and to back off from that setting, sure enough this happened and I went back one setting and everything was well.

Well the driving of the motorhome is quite a bit nicer, the cruise control can be engaged at 65mph and there is no loss of speed on quite long up hill stretches, in fact we were able to accelerate on modest hills at these kind of speeds.

The wife even said that the motorhome seemed smoother to drive.

Cost was 89 euros and I am really quite pleased with the purcahse.

Remember to speak to your insurance company about this before fitting cost increase will vary considerably from company to company and individual.

Baz


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Fuel consumption?


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Difficult to say, because I only trust a full tank calculation, you know start off with a full tank and zero the trip meter, then when a decent amount of fuel has been used refill the tank and do the calc.

I did not get a chance to do this but did not notice increased consumption however I prefer fact to fiction!!

I had expected increased consumption after all conventional thinking is that these boxes just over fuel the engine and you do not get something for nothing, I am beinging to think that the boxes might be a little more clever than just foxing the engine into thinking that the outside air temp is -50 deg C.

Barrie

I have just done a bit of Google research, it is difficult to see how these boxes are doing anything other than raising the fuel rail pressure, so this goes against my comment above, never the less it works.


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

OK some updates on fuel consumption, unfortunately no figures pre modification but you can judge the current state against your expectaqtions.

278 miles on Friday night through the midlands (M6 up into lancs.) 24.86 mpg, making good pace and loaded near to 3.9 tonne limit, same journey on the Sunday evening, max legal speed and hard acceleration, full power on hills etc 20.75 mpg again loaded at close to 3.9 tonnes.

Very happy with 24.86 and prepared to accept 20.75 given the driving conditions.

Regards


----------

